# Website page capture --- online and as it was



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

What services do folks recommend for capturing website/pages as they were at a certain point in time?

Looking for something that stores the pages as they were (no image capture version) and hosts the whole thing online for public sharing.

What do you like currently?


----------



## Mun (Nov 9, 2013)

nothing that I know of.

Mun


----------



## wcypierre (Nov 9, 2013)

drmike said:


> What services do folks recommend for capturing website/pages as they were at a certain point in time?
> 
> Looking for something that stores the pages as they were (no image capture version) and hosts the whole thing online for public sharing.
> 
> What do you like currently?


there are no services that does that as I know of that allows you to enter the site or the particular page that you wanted, but archive.org does store an archive of pages though


----------



## Novacha (Nov 9, 2013)

I remember using wget's mirror option a few years ago to clone websites with all their assets. It would require some customisation to have a versioned website capturing system, but it shouldn't be too hard to hack together.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 9, 2013)

FreezePage is one that comes to mind

http://www.freezepage.com/1381543827ZIMZSUPSRU

Works well so far ^


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

Sometimes you need more than one freaking Thank You!  FreezePage rocks... Fits the need    Count me in as a user.

Thank you WebSearchingPro!


----------



## Shados (Nov 9, 2013)

Have been thinking about writing a small Chrome/Opera plugin to snapshot an open tab in its current state, which would avoid a few of the issues with a service like FreezePage (e.g. could snapshot pages that have been modified by javascript, snapshot pages behind login-walls, etc.).


----------



## drmike (Nov 9, 2013)

That would be interesting and useful @Shados +1 for the idea.


----------



## perennate (Nov 9, 2013)

I hear the NSA has some good technologies suited for this purpose.


----------



## earl (Nov 10, 2013)

kinda neat..



"This page (http://lowendtalk.com/) is currently offline. However, because the site uses CloudFlare's Always Online™ technology you can continue to surf a snapshot of the site. We will keep checking in the background and, as soon as the site comes back, you will automatically be served the live version. Always Online™ is powered by CloudFlare | Hide this Alert "


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Nov 10, 2013)

earl said:


> kinda neat..


CloudFlare Always Online™ Technology - Powered by National Security Agency technologies.

OnTopic, 

A self hosted solution would be nice for sharing development pages and such. Maybe like an extension in the browser that clones the page and uploads it to a server so you can take page grabs of a local development server and share them with clients without exposing said server to the public.


----------



## Setsura (Nov 10, 2013)

drmike said:


> Sometimes you need more than one freaking Thank You!  FreezePage rocks... Fits the need    Count me in as a user.
> 
> Thank you WebSearchingPro!


Only real problem being having to rely on an external service, which could be say, taken down by someone if you froze a page they didn't want frozen.


----------



## drmike (Nov 10, 2013)

I totally agree @Setsura!    Time for the resident cobblers to create a simple DIY script we can all host/run locally or on a VPS that does the same.


----------



## NodeBytes (Nov 11, 2013)

If on a mac you can use Sitesucker than upload that to a webserver. I've done it and it works beautifully.


----------



## bpsRobert (Nov 11, 2013)

drmike said:


> What services do folks recommend for capturing website/pages as they were at a certain point in time?
> 
> Looking for something that stores the pages as they were (no image capture version) and hosts the whole thing online for public sharing.
> 
> What do you like currently?


Can always check out The Way Back Machine at: http://archive.org/web/


----------



## Nyr (Nov 11, 2013)

http://archive.is/

But yeah, a simple DIY script would be really appreciated.


----------



## Raymii (Nov 11, 2013)

I use a simple script which uses wget to mirror all my sites in the firefox history file: https://github.com/RaymiiOrg/df/blob/master/www.sh


----------



## EricGregory (Nov 15, 2013)

+1



NodeBytes said:


> If on a mac you can use Sitesucker than upload that to a webserver. I've done it and it works beautifully.


----------

